# Enigma Programm schreiben



## anina456 (12. Dez 2016)

Hallöchen, 
Ich soll ein Enigma Programm schreiben, mit dem ich ein Wort verschlüsseln kann. Damit es einfacher ist, soll es nur einen Rotor geben. Wie das dann theoretisch funktioniert verstehe ich schon. Wenn der Rotot z.B. auf 10 ist und man ein A eingibt, wird das dann zu einem K und der Rotor geht um eins weiter auf 11 und so weiter, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich ganze Wörter auf einmal verschlüsseln kann. Dazu müsste ich doch das Wort in seine einzelnen Buchstaben zerlegen und jeden einzeln verschlüsseln oder nicht?

Danke!


----------



## JCODA (12. Dez 2016)

Richtig, das Grundgerüst könnte so aussehen: 


```
import java.util.Scanner;
public class Eingima{
    public static void main(String args[]){
        Scanner sc =new Scanner(System.in);      
        String text =sc.nextLine();
        char[] chars=text.toCharArray();    
        String encoded = ""; 
        for(int i=0;i<chars.length;i++){
            encoded+= encode(chars[i]);
        }
        System.out.println(encoded);
       
    }
    public static char encode(char input){
      //TODO enigma implementieren
      return 'k';
    }
}
```


----------

